

Feel like you watched all the interesting movies? Check out a tool I created. - olegkikin
http://www.olegkikin.com/movies/

======
pedalpete
Cool, how are these 'interesting movies', rather than 'popular'? Also, it
would good to be able to filter by language, as if I don't speak
Hindi/Tamil/German/Norwegian, I might not want to 'read' through a movie.

Nice work. Also, copy somebodies design. Yours isn't bad, but some subtle
changes in fonts, colors, contrasts, etc would go a long way.

Congrats.

